# Poll: Giant Dragon Debate



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

We are attempting to build a dragon that will go on our roof, and I would really love everyone's opinion on which direction to take him.

The original plan was for him to lay on the roof as the guardian of Storybook Hollow, his head and shoulders up, tail dangling over the side of the roof. He would be roughly half the length of our house. We are, howver, having issues with how to build and fill out his massive body/torso while keeping him both affordable and light enough to put on the roof. 

I recently had the idea of building him to look like he is breaking through from the inside, possibly holding his prey or some other item from inside the house. His head, back, wings, and front legs would be breaking through the roof; his tail, and possibly a hind leg would be breaking through the siding. I would put torn up siding and shingles around the areas where he is breaking through. This idea would save us from having to build all of him, and I like the idea of having him interract with the structure of our house, but then we lose the whole guardian idea...

I can't decide, and the family vote is completely split. What do you guys think?

ps. He will (hopefully) move his head and tail and breathe "fire" either way we decide to go.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Woow that sounds like an amazing undertaking! can't wait to see where you guys go with it and how it turns out! Good Luck!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't know what your roof looks like, but could your give him a very long neck/slender body and have most of him over the top of the house (i.e. out of sight) but have his wings and tail jut up into view. Let the kids fill in the rest in their minds.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm torn in the vote... Are we talking big medieval (fat middle) European Dragon, or slender snake-like Asian Dragon? Both would work, but I see the Asian dragon being more suited towards flexibility (weaving{busting?} in & out of the house repeatedly) far better than a more European style Dragon... Also, A house-guardian would not bust-up a house... Unless it was attacking someone else's abode... Gimmy s'more Info, then I'll vote.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

menace is always good at halloweentime


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like a really big task either way. I guess it will be a one time use, or will you be able to store the dragon?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm thinking what GOT is thinking. How much of the dragon really needs to be visible? Depending on your setup, you may be able to suggest a large creature without actually building the entire animal.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi! Thanks for the input everyone. I'll try to fill in some of the blanks. Our house is just a standard ranch style house with a standard gable roof (not very steep). We are thinking of the Medieval European style dragon. If we went with the house-busting version he wouldn't be weaving serpent-like, just crashing through and he wouldn't be a guardian anymore. We would make him modular for storage, or he will become part of our backyard landscape during the "off season". We have a huge castle playhouse that he would look pretty cool in front of. 

I am open to any suggestions as I suspect we may be in over our heads here, but we're going for it anyway. Our haunt is a family effort so we have lots of hands and a very diverse set of skills between us, so I hope we can pull this off...

Thanks again!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

What ever way you go with this please take pictures of the build. I been wanting to do a dragon for the past three years and have been slowly gathering info on methods of building it. Check Phil's work on wings.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/76630-horse-my-funeral-coach.html

And this may help with the body build.

I may even drive down to see it this fall. Good luck


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

For cost and weight I would do paper mache. I see your biggest problem as attaching him to the roof. So I would get a idea of how big and where he will be. Then get some brackets that can be attached to the roof. Then make sure your frame work also has solid mount pieces worked into it to be able to screw the the brackets in. Cause any kind of sizable structure will have problems with wind. But a chicken wire frame and some pieces of wood at the mounting points will hold. I would also recommend Duct taping the frame for a stronger base. The only other thing I can think of, would be making the frame and covering it with clothe.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Although I like the busting through idea, I have yet to see it done in a way that seems convincing. 
Any chance of getting it so he looks like he's laying on the _back_ side of the roof, with his head, neck, an arm, and tail leaning on the front half? That way, you could create the illusion of having the whole dragon, but only have to make a few limbs, and you still get the "guardian" feel.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Here is a guy who built a pretty impressive articulated dragon. Good inspiration.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the great ideas and inspiration everyone! Today is slated for finishing a landscaping project that will be part of our haunt, then building will begin on the dragon. I'll definitely be using a lot of your ideas, and I'm still open to more! I will keep you updated on his progress!

Bone Dancer- Awesome! We would love for you to come visit!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like the idea of him laying on the roof as a guardian type dragon. Either way, sounds like a heck of a project and look forward to seeing what you decide. Good luck!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

This is going to be a huge project but i think it will be great wichever way you decide to go. Make sure you take alot of progress pictures.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I had the same idea once. i had the vision of doing a guardian dragon/gargoyle. with light up eyes spewing fog from it's mouth. I imagined him on the roof 'watching' everyone while smoke poured out (think dragon breath) i like the idea off spreading the wings have it hanging off the side of the roof.

and yes, i want to see progress pics on this project!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Although I like the busting through idea, I have yet to see it done in a way that seems convincing.
> Any chance of getting it so he looks like he's laying on the _back_ side of the roof, with his head, neck, an arm, and tail leaning on the front half? That way, you could create the illusion of having the whole dragon, but only have to make a few limbs, and you still get the "guardian" feel.


I agree with MR. C,
Having him looking over the roof would then create the illusion of an entire dragon without having to construct one.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Wyatt Furr said:


> I agree with MR. C,
> Having him looking over the roof would then create the illusion of an entire dragon without having to construct one.


O'come on now, you know if you do that someone is going to walk around back and ask where the rest of the dragon is and won't you feel silly. And if I get down there that will be the first thing I do.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Unfortunately, with the shape of my roof and the way my house is situated, you can see the side and back from quite a few angles. I don't think I could get away with building part of him. I wish I could, that would be a great solution. I think we're leaning towards having him lay across the roof instead of breaking through. I'm thinking at this point, that I will be less detailed with his body than I was originally planning, and focus on his head, extremities, and wings for the detail. Thanks for all the input everyone, feel free to keep it coming! You guys are great!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

A friend of mine just posted this. Maybe it will give you some ideas?

http://www.floridahaunters.com/forum/public_html/yabbfiles/Attachments/011_001.JPG


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow!! That is SO cool!! Thanks.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is another one posted on this forum: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21891

Can't wait to see what you come up with for this one nixie!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

so I see your going big this year!!! thats cool I cant wait to see him he sounds really cool where are you going to store him??? your gonna have to start moving stuff to your dad's house LOL best of luck to you and your hubby!!!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, the dragon has finally been started! Thanks for all the input, inspiration and encouragement. We decided that he will be laying across the roof with his neck and head up, tail coiled around him. We're working on framing him up. So far, the "bones" of his spine, front and hind legs, tail, and neck are complete. We're actually building him on the back side of the roof and in October, we'll just turn him around and lift him over the peak to the front. We're thinking about adding a nest with eggs to go with him (or, maybe her). Should I start a new thread to share the dragon's progress, or use this thread?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Glad to hear the dragon is starting to take shape. Take lots of pictures. I think I am making a dragon next year so I plan on watching your build closely.
I would start a new thread. What the heck, its for a dragon after all.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm with Bone Dancer - start a progress thread in General Props since it's no longer a debate


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks, guys! I'll start a new thread as soon as I get some pictures uploaded, hopefully tomorrow. He gained a rib cage today and will be hoisted to the back side of the roof tomorrow where he will live for the rest of his construction. He's roughly 18 feet long. I'm so glad that we finally started him!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

can't wait nixie!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I am so psyched to see this! Please do post pics


----------

